# Raid Ata/100 -> Ata/33



## laempisch (6. Dezember 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem RAID-System.
Eine meiner beiden WD 80 gig HDDs läuft nur mit ATA/33 und nicht wie die andere mit ATA/100. 
Ich habe ein ABIT BD7II-RAID Mainboard. 

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann???


Vielen Dank 
Daniel


----------



## Eyewitness (9. Dezember 2002)

Kann schon am Kabel liegen. Kann auch an nem Wechselrahmen liegen, den Du eingebaut hast, falls Du einen drin hast.


----------



## laempisch (9. Dezember 2002)

*Werde es ausprobieren*

Vielen Dank für die AW schonmal.
Ich werde es mal ausprobieren.

Gruss
Daniel


----------

